# Joining options...



## Angus6369 (2 Dec 2015)

Hi,

I've been reading over the forum for the last little while and I figured I'd make an account and post my specific question regarding my application to the Canadian Forces.

In my civilian life I have worked as a Primary Care Paramedic for 7 years and volunteered as a Firefighter for 10 years (I have my certs as well). I am looking for a change in pace and a change in scenery. When I went and visited the recruiter, I was informed that I wouldn't be able to apply for Med-Tech as I only have my GED (I do not have the requirement of a grade 11 Bio). I did complete a CMA accredited Primary Care Program, when I asked about waivers I was told that I couldn't get one. So I continued in the process regardless because I have always wanted to serve in the Canadian Forces. When I was introduced to the trade of Combat Engineer, I came home, found this forum and did a ton of reading. I browsed the internet for a few days and discovered that I think I would really enjoy that trade because of my other interests on civilian side. After a little bit, the recruiter called me again and then I went through all the testing and interviewed for the Combat Engineer trade, and have been recommended for the trade with (hopefully) the possibility of doing my BMQ in January. 

My question (after that long winded explanation), is am I silly for not pushing for the Med-Tech trade or the Firefighter trade as I have the qualifications? I want new experiences and I feel I have done a good amount of research about the Combat Engineer, but I would really appreciate getting the opinions of other people about this career decision. If you have any further questions, please feel free to PM me or just ask them here. I cannot think of what else to add, but advice would really be awesome! 

Cheers


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> My question (after that long winded explanation), is am I silly for not pushing for the Med-Tech trade or the Firefighter trade as I have the qualifications?



Regarding Med Tech qualifications,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Here, let me try and explain this as simply as I can.  If you are applying for Regular Force Medical Technician, in order to be considered as a "Semi-Skilled" applicant, you need to meet the following conditions:
> 
> Have a Certificate or diploma from an accredited Primary Care Paramedic program
> AND
> ...



You did not say which province you are in, but in case you do not meet the semi-skilled qualification, this may help,

If a paramedic does not hold license or registration as a Primary Care Paramedic from a recognized province or territory, an application for the Standard Equivalency Process may be submitted,

Phase 1 – Documentation

Candidates applying for Standard-PCP Equivalency must forward the following documentation to the Education and Patient Care Section of Emergency Health Services Branch :
◾Administrative fee in the amount of $50.00 made payable to the Minister of Finance in the form of a certified cheque or money order. Personal cheques are not accepted 
◾Letter from Ambulance Manager/Supervisor confirming – must be on official letterhead
◾Minimum of 450 hours of Land Ambulance Time
◾Quality of Work and/or Recommendation 
◾Original copy of College Paramedic Certificate
◾Official Educational Transcript(s) – must be on official, secure paper
◾Copy of Course Outlines/Curriculums for the year(s) in which you attended – must include course objectives

Phase 2 - Qualifying Evaluations

Once a candidate successfully completes Phase 1, they must then complete the qualifying evaluations within twenty-four (24) months to determine their knowledge and skills for pre-hospital care in Ontario. These evaluations include :
◾Ontario Medical- Legal Test (Administration Fee: $20.00) 
 This written test is designed to assess the candidate's knowledge of the Ontario Legislative framework as it pertains to the ambulance system roles and responsibilities of a paramedic.
◾Symptom Relief Test (Administration Fee: $20.00) 
 This written test assesses the candidate's knowledge of the Ontario protocols for the delivery of Symptom Relief medications (nitroglycerin, ASA, Ventolin, epinephrine and glucagon). 
◾Semi-Automatic External Defibrillator Test (Administration Fee: $20.00) 
 This written test is designed to assess the candidate's knowledge of the Ontario Standards and protocols for the delivery of semi-automatic external defibrillation. 
◾Patient Care Practical Skills Testing (Administration Fee: $100.00 [$25.00 per component])
 The practical component is scenario based evaluations of common situations that paramedics may encounter in the course of their job. Candidates must successfully complete each of the following scenarios : 
◾Trauma 
◾Medical 
◾Defibrillation 
◾Symptom Relief

Certification

Upon successful completion of Phase 2, the candidate is considered "equivalent" for the purpose of Regulation 257/00, Part III 7. (4) (a), and is eligible to write the MOHLTC Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant Theory Examination. The AEMCA Examination is conducted three times per year – every February, June and October.

Candidates who have been deemed equivalent will be provided with a registration package for the AEMCA Theory Examination.

Upon successful completion of the AEMCA Theory Examination, the candidate will be issued an Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant certificate.

( The AEMCA is your Ontario licence. )

_As always_, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Angus6369 (2 Dec 2015)

Hi, 

Sorry I'm in New Brunswick, and I hold a valid tag in three different provinces and I have been working full time since 2008. I guess it also goes back to, is it worth while to worry about it now... or just continue on with the Combat Engineer trade? When I asked the recruiter I was told that they would not waive my issue with the GED. They have no issue with my Primary Care Paramedic tag, or where I did my schooling. The only issue he mentioned was that I do not have grade 11 Bio, or whatever the high school requirement is. 

I want to add though, that with research I really do think I would enjoy the Combat Engineer trade. I just want to make sure that I am not hurting my career by getting away from schooling that I have done prior to enlisting. I have jumped the gun on stuff before, this time I am doing all the research I can. 


Thanks,


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> When I asked the recruiter I was told that they would not waive my issue with the GED.





			
				Angus6369 said:
			
		

> My question (after that long winded explanation), is am I silly for not pushing for the Med-Tech trade or the Firefighter trade as I have the qualifications?



Did you ask the Recruiter about Firefighter?


----------



## Angus6369 (2 Dec 2015)

Yes. But I was picked up for Combat Engineer. I appreciate all your help, I will likely stay the course as I really do want to try new things and learn new stuff. He did tell me if he hears something I will be called in for another interview.


----------



## Pusser (3 Dec 2015)

I find it curious that a certified paramedic cannot be enrolled as a Med Tech because he lacks a lesser qualification than the one he currently holds.  I wonder whether the right questions have been asked.  I would think this is a question that needs to be forwarded up the chain.

I went through basic training with a doctor who never graduated high school and did not get a GED.  He eventually went to university as a mature student, but did not complete an undergraduate degree before applying to medical school.  He was enrolled in MOTP before he finished medical school and went on to become a medical officer (doctor) in the CF.  After leaving the Army, he went on to be the head of emergency medicine in a civilian hospital.  However, the only education program he ever actually finished was medical school.  Good thing they didn't reject him because he didn't have Grade 11 Biology...

If you're thrilled about becoming a combat engineer, go for it.  Some of it looks like a lot of fun.  However, just be sure that this is what you really want.


----------



## DAA (3 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> My question (after that long winded explanation), is am I silly for not pushing for the Med-Tech trade or the Firefighter trade as I have the qualifications? I want new experiences and I feel I have done a good amount of research about the Combat Engineer, but I would really appreciate getting the opinions of other people about this career decision. If you have any further questions, please feel free to PM me or just ask them here. I cannot think of what else to add, but advice would really be awesome!



YES, it does appear that you do have the necessary qualifications to apply for Med Tech (Semi-Skilled).  There is no requirement for any type of education waiver in your case and they may have been quoting you the entry standards for Med Tech (Unskilled).

Firefighter is probably another story and requires a minimum of Gr 11 in addition to having Gr 11 Academic Math and one Chemistry or Physics/Physical Science course at the Gr 11 level.  GED is the equivalent of Gr 12 and is treated as such.

But qualifications or not, you must still perform extremely well on the CFAT in order to be considered for this occupation.


----------



## Angus6369 (3 Dec 2015)

Hi, 

Maybe thats where I'm lacking was the CFAT. But nonetheless that's the reasoning I was told... Thank you for your responses though.


----------



## yayotheo (3 Dec 2015)

I had the same story with refrigeration manic i have my refrigeration diploma i have my construction cards I'm not an apprentice i did my 8000 hours pass the ccq test and they said i needed maths 436 witch i didn't have but i they asked for a waiver I'm still waiting for it but you should see another recruiting agent they are all different


----------



## SRS1999 (3 Dec 2015)

My expertise is with the Officer Trades in the Health Services Branch
But what I can tell you is that the CAF has no more openings for Med Tech's this Fiscal Year.


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> Maybe thats where I'm lacking was the CFAT.



It says you can request a rewrite: "If you do not pass, you can request to rewrite the test after 3 months."

As Pusser said, "If you're thrilled about becoming a combat engineer, go for it."


----------

